# Axanthic iguana



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey : victory:

Just had a few question about axanthic iguanas any answers really appreciated!

1. What is the difference between axanthic and blue iguanas? (i assume they are the same?)

2. I cant seem to find any photos or talk of adult axanthic iguanas, do they turn green with age?

3. I am assuming it is just a colour morph and that the care and needs are the same as a green iguana, iguana? Life expectancy aswell?


Thanks in advanced :2thumb:

sam


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

realisttt said:


> Hey : victory:
> 
> Just had a few question about axanthic iguanas any answers really appreciated!
> 
> ...


Hi Sam.
Just answering your questions.

1. Axanthic iguanas, are blue iguanas, but shouldn't be confused with _Cyclura lewisi_ also known as the grand cayman blue iguana. 

2. All iguanas regardless of whether they are green variations, axanthic, or reds, will be very different as babies to what they will be as adults, adults will develop darker coloration, stripes, depending on their locale, and specific forest type adaptions, for example, neither el-salvador, peru, mexican, st thomas iguanas as adults look anything like each other color wise, but all of them are still green iguanas, there isn't that much information on adult specimens your right, but there are photos of adult specimens in the wild. For example, these 2 blue males were seen clashing in a battle of dominance and territory in what is supposed to be Costa Rica during the breeding season, though it has been debatable on the true area the photo was took, I had it sent to me when I asked the exact same question a while back because I was skeptical. 

Photo by Rhett A. Butler.

3. Absoloutely 100% exactly the same. 
Green iguana is just a common name for a lizard, truth is, some of them aren't green at all, not even in the wild. 
Another variation of _Iguana iguana_


A photo of 4 my own guys.
All _Iguana iguana_
None of them have ever look the same. 


We have owners with juvinile, and one female who recently just attained what would be considerd adulthood on our group, but she had to be euthanised only the other day due to liver problems,  she looked stunning though, very bright, and vibrant. 
I am envious if you have a blue. 
Dixon.


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to post such a detailed reply :notworthy:

Sorry to keep asking questions but it seems your the guy to go to about iguana knowledge!!
Would the lack of photos and documentations maybe be attributed to the fact that the morph hasnt been around for too long in captivity?
Wow what stunning iguanas you have you must be very proud!!
Thats terrible news with regards to the lung failure...

I dont have an axanthic yet but was curious more than anything.

Thanks again, 
sam


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

realisttt said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post such a detailed reply :notworthy:
> 
> Sorry to keep asking questions but it seems your the guy to go to about iguana knowledge!!
> Would the lack of photos and documentations maybe be attributed to the fact that the morph hasnt been around for too long in captivity?
> ...


Iguanas have been kept captive on a large scale for less than a handful of decades, it seems reasonable to me, that the green iguana which became massively popular in the early 70s had something to do with it, 90% of those animals never lived past an age of 8, I still have a book from then detailing their dietary requirements and mentioning ice cream and god knows what else.  

One of the main reasons they are thriving to be longer aged, healthier animals today is because back in the 90's more effort was done on the green iguana from the scientific community than any other reptile species, studies on stomach analysis, nutritional study trials, trial and error for treatment of a various amount of metablic bone disease disorders and so on, so a-lot has been learned in the short space of time and that information is ever expanding and becoming transferible to many other animals too. 

That fused with the costs of blue iguanas, (discouraged a lot of people) they are relatively more available today, but I also think a large percentage of it still is many of them aren't growing past ages of 5- 8 (even by todays standards as I mentioned before) regardless of the money that is invested, whether that is poor husbandry, genetic influenced, or what-ever I wouldn't like to say, so I think in my opinion it is probably a contribution of all those things really, and blue iguanas now becoming more and more available to the public. 
To be honest, never seen Tom Crutchfeild or Ty park post photos of adult blues either, only ever babies or juviniles, and they are mass scale breeders. 

It was sad news, she was a lovely example, her owner done everything right and she had been battling these issues for the years she had her, it was just an unfortunate thing. 

Having said that, I have never had a blue, never raised one, couldn't offer any personal first hand experience, (someone else might be able to come along yet and show you an adult (I can just say I have never seen a blue adult iguana in captivity yet.


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks again for the reply.
You raise some good points and hopefully someone will be along with experience (and hopefully an adult axanthic :2thumb

Atleast she knows that she done everything possible to help the poor iguana.

Thanks again, 
sam


----------



## Bigbish (Jul 19, 2015)

*Axanthic blue iguana*

hi guys ,I'm the proud and owner (servant) of a 1:1/2 year old axanthic blue male and he is fantastic and stunning to look at he has the same requirements as any green iguana as he is just that ,a morph green iguana .The only real difference is the purchase price and yes you guys are right the key is good balanced diet and the correct environment I just hope I can still be saying how well he is doing in 15ys time .


----------

